# Give out your number



## Bobhopenut (Jul 25, 2014)

For the last 2 months I have been handing out a business card that I had made up with my cell phone number and I have been handing out the cards to people that I pick up from bars in the area I work in. If I am having good conversation with the person or the group I am taking home, I will then give them a card with my number on it and on it says if you need a ride home from the bar or club on Friday or Saturday night call me before using your Uber app and then I will drive to the club or bar and then text them and let them know I am the closest driver and then they will request a ride and I will be right out front. I have had 9 people call me for rides. It can't hurt giving it a try. Let me know if you have any secrets to help me out. Thanks Bobhopenut


----------



## kalo (Jun 28, 2014)

Bobhopenut said:


> For the last 2 months I have been handing out a business card that I had made up with my cell phone number and I have been handing out the cards to people that I pick up from bars in the area I work in. If I am having good conversation with the person or the group I am taking home, I will then give them a card with my number on it and on it says if you need a ride home from the bar or club on Friday or Saturday night call me before using your Uber app and then I will drive to the club or bar and then text them and let them know I am the closest driver and then they will request a ride and I will be right out front. I have had 9 people call me for rides. It can't hurt giving it a try. Let me know if you have any secrets to help me out. Thanks Bobhopenut


Not allowed.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

kalo said:


> Not allowed.


It's perfectly okay!
He is picking up people through the app. He is the closest car when the rider requests the ride. His riders are covered under Uber's insurance, and he is not violating any Uber TOS.


----------



## JerryP. (Aug 18, 2014)

This seems like the only true option as "Independent contractors" that we have in our power...


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

I see nothing wrong with that...


----------



## Bobhopenut (Jul 25, 2014)

kalo said:


> Not allowed.


I am doing it under the Uber app.


----------



## Googyl (Aug 14, 2014)

FAQ says you can't use Uber to pick up someone if they specifically want you. But what can Uber do if the customer waits for the driver to be right in front of them before requesting a ride. Personally if I was going to go that far I'd say F Uber and ask the client to pay a flat rate via Paypal. 2% or 20%...you decide. Only thing is you have figure out what would be a good deal for both you and the customer.


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

becareful though u might be giving ur number to an uber spy


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Googyl said:


> FAQ says you can't use Uber to pick up someone if they specifically want you. But what can Uber do if the customer waits for the driver to be right in front of them before requesting a ride. Personally if I was going to go that far I'd say F Uber and ask the client to pay a flat rate via Paypal. 2% or 20%...you decide. Only thing is you have figure out what would be a good deal for both you and the customer.


Bad idea! What about insurance in case of a bad accident! Gotta worry about that!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Googyl said:


> FAQ says you can't use Uber to pick up someone if they specifically want you. But what can Uber do if the customer waits for the driver to be right in front of them before requesting a ride. Personally if I was going to go that far I'd say F Uber and ask the client to pay a flat rate via Paypal. 2% or 20%...you decide. Only thing is you have figure out what would be a good deal for both you and the customer.


There are apps available that will calculate the fare based on the time and distance rates set by you.


----------



## Bobhopenut (Jul 25, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Bad idea! What about insurance in case of a bad accident! Gotta worry about that!


I am driving them with the Uber app going. I just have them call me and tell me to come to the bar and when I get there I call them and tell them I am here and then they request an Uber ride at that time I get the ping because I am the closest.


----------



## Bobhopenut (Jul 25, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> There are apps available that will calculate the fare based on the time and distance rates set by you.


Thanks but I want to keep it through Uber in case of an accident.


----------



## Moofish (Jun 13, 2014)

Plus, if you do get caught without proper insurance and a waybill from an active Uber ride, you will be looking at even more fines.


----------



## BeachBum (Aug 6, 2014)

Bobhopenut said:


> For the last 2 months I have been handing out a business card that I had made up with my cell phone number and I have been handing out the cards to people that I pick up from bars in the area I work in. If I am having good conversation with the person or the group I am taking home, I will then give them a card with my number on it and on it says if you need a ride home from the bar or club on Friday or Saturday night call me before using your Uber app and then I will drive to the club or bar and then text them and let them know I am the closest driver and then they will request a ride and I will be right out front. I have had 9 people call me for rides. It can't hurt giving it a try. Let me know if you have any secrets to help me out. Thanks Bobhopenut


Sounds like a great idea, if you're their regular driver you're much more likely to get 5 star ratings (and tips) from them. They may also hit you up during slow times during the week and refer friends. I can't see a downside unless they get pissed off if you're not available when they need you.


----------



## Bobhopenut (Jul 25, 2014)

Moofish said:


> Plus, if you do get caught without proper insurance and a waybill from an active Uber ride, you will be looking at even more fines.


I am doing it through Uber. They request a ride once I tell them I am there. I answer their ping and then drive them home. They just tell me they need a ride so I drive over there and then they request.


----------



## Moofish (Jun 13, 2014)

Bobhopenut said:


> I am doing it through Uber. They request a ride once I tell them I am there. I answer their ping and then drive them home. They just tell me they need a ride so I drive over there and then they request.


I understand, I was replying more to the idea of using a different app to charge a customer directly.
I like the idea and am considering it for a few select riders as other than fri and sat, it's pretty slow here in the OC and if there are certain customers that I wouldn't mind the company of, then it can work out for everyone.


----------



## Nikita (Aug 11, 2014)

not worth it mahn. i was thinking about it when i just started to drive on UBER year ago.


----------



## Bobhopenut (Jul 25, 2014)

Nikita said:


> not worth it mahn. i was thinking about it when i just started to drive on UBER year ago.


What is not worth it?


----------



## nicholsj100 (Aug 19, 2014)

Well actually what he is doing is perfectly ok, and partly covered by Uber insurance. Uber insurance says that they will only cover you when you are online waiting for rides, and when your connected to a driver. If your offline and heading to pickup a client, and get into a accident then you arent covered. But if your phone is available then your fine. Once the passenger gets into your vehicle and you have accepted their ride request, your covered. 
Giving out your phone number -
I would only give out your Uber Phone number to your passengers. This is the same number that you would use to call a client. This phone number is fixed so riders can call you on it anytime, doesn't matter what state your phones in. You can only call or text the rider on that same line once you have accepted a ride request from that rider. Uber left this wide open for us to do this.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

UberPhone cannot be used to make phone calls!


----------



## nicholsj100 (Aug 19, 2014)

I know your UberPhone cant be used to make phone calls. Never said it could!!

But us UberX and Black Car drivers have a forward line. Like mine is a 678 number out of Georgia but I'm in Denver. This is the same number we would call to contact a rider that were picking up that we accepted the ride request from. But we would have to call this number from our personal phone that is listed in the Drivers account for it to work.
Example
I accept ride request from Tom Smith.
I arrive and there is a gate code needed to get into Tom's neighborhood. So I push info to get Tom's number to contact him.
Uber will show Tom's number as being 678-XXX-XXXX (I have this number saved in my cellphone as Uber Passenger), so when I call the 678-xxx-xxxx from my personal cellphone that is listed in my Driver Dashboard, it will connect me to Tom.
The telephone number Tom sees on his caller id is 678-XXX-XXXX, the same number I just dialed to reach Tom.
Tom never sees my "real" phone number, and I never see Tom's real phone number.
At any time rather I'm on or offline, or on the system giving someone else a ride, or my UberPhone can be powered off. If Tom calls 678-XXX-XXXX it will always connect him directly to me. My real number is a 720-490-XXXX, and Toms real number is a 303-367-XXXX.
Its kind of slick how it works. But we can still accept phone calls from Uber riders without having to give out our real number.


----------



## nicholsj100 (Aug 19, 2014)

Here in Denver the number isn't universal, it's specific for each driver account. Other drivers on my black car account have some local and out of state numbers.



chi1cabby said:


> Uber uses Twilio to anonymize both the driver and the pax phone numbers. In Chicago the number is 619-365-xxxx, and it connects the right driver with their pax, and vice versa, from acceptance till drop off. After that the number becomes invalid.
> The Twilio number 619-365-xxxx is universal to all riders and all drivers on all the services on the Uber platform in Chicago.


----------



## nicholsj100 (Aug 19, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> 619-365-xxxx try calling it right now...let's see if it connects you.


Lol well its obvious that this is setup market specific. My 'Uber forwarding number' is even left on the bottom of rider receipts that Uber sends, along with the name of my limo company.


----------



## nicholsj100 (Aug 19, 2014)

BTW chi1cabby I just called you. That number you posted is your inbound uber number.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

nicholsj100 said:


> BTW chi1cabby I just called you. That number you posted is your inbound uber number.


I got the call, but it disconnected as soon as I answered. 
Btw I have a bud in Denver who drives his own limo in Littleton area. He's been sitting on the fence bout joining UberBLACK in Denver. Any advice you can give for me to pass on to him would be appreciated! Thanx!


----------



## nicholsj100 (Aug 19, 2014)

Yes!! I'll call you back and we can talk. I live in Littleton.


----------



## screwedriver (Jan 9, 2015)

I am new (28 rides) in Tucson AZ. My biggest fares have been to the airport. $30-60. We are not allowed to pick up at the airport. The taxis have a lock, and the app will not work. If I am taking a pax to the airport, I would like to hand them a card with my number on it, and tell them to call me, I will pick them up and when we get a mile or so away, they can ping me from the car. I would also like to give the card to my big trip customers and ask them to call or text me 10 min before they ping, to let me get close. I know I am scamming the system a little here, but I do not think I can make it with nickel rides around the University. Thoughts?


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

The main problem I see, is not being available with only 10 minutes warning. What if they decide to get a ride with a friend, etc.? I've thought of doing something similar, but I think it can get too complicated for my liking, especially since I work 2 other jobs and can't be that available. If this is your only gig, it might be worthwhile, especially now days.


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

Taking fares off Uber is the purest form of rogue taxi there is. Just get a for hire sign wired up and your in the illegal taxi business.


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

I don't see it as a rogue taxi service. He is just trying to build a customer base via Uber. I think it's more hassle than it's worth, but I don't see it as a rogue taxi or against Uber policy, as far as I can tell.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Bobhopenut said:


> For the last 2 months I have been handing out a business card that I had made up with my cell phone number and I have been handing out the cards to people that I pick up from bars in the area I work in. If I am having good conversation with the person or the group I am taking home, I will then give them a card with my number on it and on it says if you need a ride home from the bar or club on Friday or Saturday night call me before using your Uber app and then I will drive to the club or bar and then text them and let them know I am the closest driver and then they will request a ride and I will be right out front. I have had 9 people call me for rides. It can't hurt giving it a try. Let me know if you have any secrets to help me out. Thanks Bobhopenut


Why don't you have them call you and pay you in cash ?
Get uber totally out of the mix.


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> Why don't you have them call you and pay you in cash ?
> Get uber totally out of the mix.


That would open up a liability and also probably illegal. I think he is just trying to build an *UBER *clientele.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Taxi drivers have done something similar for years. Unless you're in a small city it usually is not worthwhile driving all the empty miles to pick someone up. If the only "regular" customers you had called you for airport trips (or something that ONLY paid well) then it might be a good deal. Instead what you are going to end up with is a bunch of regulars that want to schedule you to pick them up when the bars close or for trips around town that you could have accepted a closer ping and made the same or more on without driving farther to pick them up. In most cases it just isn't worth it....IMHO.


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Taxi drivers have done something similar for years. Unless you're in a small city it usually is not worthwhile driving all the empty miles to pick someone up. If the only "regular" customers you had called you for airport trips (or something that ONLY paid well) then it might be a good deal. Instead what you are going to end up with is a bunch of regulars that want to schedule you to pick them up when the bars close or for trips around town that you could have accepted a closer ping and made the same or more on without driving farther to pick them up. In most cases it just isn't worth it....IMHO.


I agree..more hassle than it's worth, as I said above. Maybe if they fly often, and it's a good fare to/from the airport, it might be worth offering the service for that, but have them call any time they're out at a bar definitely would not be worth the hassle.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

TeleSki said:


> That would open up a liability and also probably illegal. I think he is just trying to build an *UBER *clientele.


You gotta do what you gotta do to make money, what are you a Boy


Former Yellow Driver said:


> Taxi drivers have done something similar for years. Unless you're in a small city it usually is not worthwhile driving all the empty miles to pick someone up. If the only "regular" customers you had called you for airport trips (or something that ONLY paid well) then it might be a good deal. Instead what you are going to end up with is a bunch of regulars that want to schedule you to pick them up when the bars close or for trips around town that you could have accepted a closer ping and made the same or more on without driving farther to pick them up. In most cases it just isn't worth it....IMHO.


You're right, you would wind up with all the drunks nobody wants. 
I knew a cabbie that would pick up drunks, tell them to pay him at the start of the trip, telling them, you know the *****s beat you for your money, bla bla.
Okay, so they pay him upfront, he puts the heat on to knock them out, and when he gets to where their going he has them pay him again. Plenty of taxi driver tricks


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> Plenty of taxi driver tricks


Rates drop much more and we may have to start using some of them. Better yet.....we can sell an online guide to all the newbies that Fuber will need to onboard in order to replace those leaving.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Rates drop much more and we may have to start using some of them. Better yet.....we can sell an online guide to all the newbies that Fuber will need to onboard in order to replace those leaving.


That's what me and my friend used to say, start a school for new cabbies. In NYC, you actually do have to go to taxi school to get a hack license. My license is so old that I didn't have to go to school. 
I worked with a cab driver whose hack license was so old that the TLC lost his records. 
You might laugh, bet I bet you someone will start an underground uber driver school, some of these guys are so stupid it's pathetic.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> You might laugh, bet I bet you someone will start an underground uber driver school, some of these guys are so stupid it's pathetic.


No laughter on my part. I've seen some things posted on THIS site that made me seriously question how the poster could have been literate enough to get a drivers license.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Bobhopenut said:


> For the last 2 months I have been handing out a business card that I had made up with my cell phone number and I have been handing out the cards to people that I pick up from bars in the area I work in. If I am having good conversation with the person or the group I am taking home, I will then give them a card with my number on it and on it says if you need a ride home from the bar or club on Friday or Saturday night call me before using your Uber app and then I will drive to the club or bar and then text them and let them know I am the closest driver and then they will request a ride and I will be right out front. I have had 9 people call me for rides. It can't hurt giving it a try. Let me know if you have any secrets to help me out. Thanks Bobhopenut


Finally you are getting smart . What took so long ???? I mean this in a positive way


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

kalo said:


> Not allowed.


Really it's not allowed ???? Since when uber follows rules , let the guy make his money , its time people break from slavery


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

KrisThuy said:


> becareful though u might be giving ur number to an uber spy


Why are you afraid ?? You fear you will lose your job??!


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Bad idea! What about insurance in case of a bad accident! Gotta worry about that!


Apparently they do not have much backing anyways right ?? How much worse can it be ?


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Bobhopenut said:


> What is not worth it?


After driving taxicabs for 12 years I did what you are planning , for 4 years from this I saved money to get my own TCP , Insurance & vehicle , I saved money that I would have paid my old boss this money was saved in case of an accident since no accident ocurred I had enough money to go legal ( average accident is less than 6000 ) even with insurance you have to be worried they May try to get them selfs out of paying . Don't be afraid if you plan to do this long term one day you will wake up pissed you have made other people rich with not much to show yourself . Go for it man


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Moofish said:


> Plus, if you do get caught without proper insurance and a waybill from an active Uber ride, you will be looking at even more fines.


73cents a mile how much worse can it be , they are already left to die out , any idea is better than what is gong on now , I rather die in my own terms C'mon people C'mon WAKE UP!!!!


----------



## screwedriver (Jan 9, 2015)

BlkGeep said:


> Taking fares off Uber is the purest form of rogue taxi there is. Just get a for hire sign wired up and your in the illegal taxi business.


I am not taking fares off Uber at all. they are still using the app and paying through Uber. Sorry if I wasn't clear enough.


----------



## Ubermanpt (Dec 23, 2014)

This sounds like a good plan. If the pax really wants you and is willing to try you first before pinging , it's a win win for everyone. The rider gets the driver they want, the driver gets the pax and uber gets paid. Don't hate the player, hate the game


----------



## Chris Dee (Nov 19, 2014)

I know many drivers that do this, there's nothing wrong with it at all. Good luck and build your private client list up .


----------



## Permai Lindal (Jan 10, 2015)

That's aweful.


----------

